# Exit Button Doesn't Exit Programs



## C6Silver (Sep 4, 2006)

It used to be that when watching recorded program, I could press the "exit" button and the system would switch back to live TV. However, now when watching a recorded program, hitting the "exit" button does nothing. The button does work, however, in menus, etc., so the issue isn't with the button or remote. Does anyone else have this problem using exit when watching recorded programs?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

C6Silver said:


> It used to be that when watching recorded program, I could press the "exit" button and the system would switch back to live TV. However, now when watching a recorded program, hitting the "exit" button does nothing. The button does work, however, in menus, etc., so the issue isn't with the button or remote. Does anyone else have this problem using exit when watching recorded programs?


I cannot speak for anyone else, but my exit button works fine, just like you want yours to do. 

I suggest putting in fresh batteries, and do a menu > setup > reset receiver.

Report back with how this turned out for you.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

C6Silver said:


> It used to be that when watching recorded program, I could press the "exit" button and the system would switch back to live TV. However, now when watching a recorded program, hitting the "exit" button does nothing. The button does work, however, in menus, etc., so the issue isn't with the button or remote. Does anyone else have this problem using exit when watching recorded programs?


I've seen a report or two on this before. A menu reset usually restores the exit button functionality.


----------



## clcoyle (Jul 25, 2004)

On my HR20-700 after a recent software update the exit button refused to work, but now after a couple of days, the feature is now working again.


----------



## C6Silver (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks all. Restarting the receiver fixed the issue. Very strange.


----------

